
What the f*ck is the point of LinkedIn? - vinnyglennon
https://blog.websummit.net/whats-point-linkedin-cohort-founder-eamon-leonard/
======
throwaway2016a
I used linked in heavily and have for a long time. While some things they do
are angering (trying to trick me into emailing my entire address book,
really?) others have invaluable. For example:

1\. Stores my CV in a standard place

2\. When an investor looks at my company they often check my linked in (see
#1)

3\. When potential employees look to work here, same thing

4\. Contacting people I used to work with but they have since changed emails
for things like references and biz dev

5\. Researching job candidates

6\. Competing with others for the most connections, endorsements, CEO
connections, VC connections, etc. is kind of fun.

6b. I'm working on my "wall of faces"... the number of faces LinkedIn will
show next to an endorsement maxes out. So if you max out every row it looks
like a giant grid of faces. I have four rows left to max out.

------
egg_head
to store your CV

